# having problems with my shower faucet....



## ms420247 (Jul 18, 2010)

i have a 3 valve tub...hot cold and shower....when i turn the shower on...the shower head will come on but the bathtub faucet will still fill the tub if I don't hurry and shower...can anyone help me in this predicament?? thanks guys


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

are you sure your not so stoned that you forget to turn the divertor knob all the way?


----------



## ms420247 (Jul 18, 2010)

Rambo said:


> are you sure your not so stoned that you forget to turn the divertor knob all the way?


 i turn the shower valve on ALL THE WAY and it still flows from the head and bathtub faucet. And I'm at work so I'm not stoned thank you..


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You should call a friendly local service plumber to help you. Every plumber stocks parts for your dilemma and you will be showering in your glorious shower-ness in no time. 






Paul


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

ms420247 said:


> i turn the shower valve on ALL THE WAY and it still flows from the head and bathtub faucet. And I'm at work so I'm not stoned thank you..


 
Oh...sounds like you need to call a electrician :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ms420247 how long have you been a plumber?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ms420247 (Jul 18, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> You should call a friendly local service plumber to help you. Every plumber stocks parts for your dilemma and you will be showering in your glorious shower-ness in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow....i actually find a website all about plumbers.....and cant get an ounce of help....my dad is licensed and I am learning....i wanted to fix our shower without him knowing it....I am 17 and was just looking to fellow plumbers for help.....real nice guys...realnice


----------



## ms420247 (Jul 18, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> ms420247 how long have you been a plumber?


 i am not a licensed plumber. My father owns West Georgia Waterworks but its really dad and son....im learning as fast as I can but can't seem to diagnose the problem....we are not DYI...we own 24 rental properties we maintain....thanks


----------



## ms420247 (Jul 18, 2010)

ok guys....i'll just be on my way....i was looking for just a little kick in the right direction....thanks everyone for your replies


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/


----------



## ms420247 (Jul 18, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Oh...sounds like you need to call a electrician :thumbsup:


 sounds like you need an m60 and some militia men to mow down.....as your name suggests


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Well then in that case I'd say call your dad and have him show you how to do it. Apprentices learn by seeing and doing, not by asking questions on the Internet. This is the same advice a carded apprentice would get if he/she asked the same question. You need to get some one-on-one advice from your journeyman (dad). It's a very simple repair and it would take him 5 minutes to show you. Consider it a bonding experience.



If you absolutely must get the info from some other souce, check out one of the many diy sites or books at the big box stores.


Paul


----------



## ms420247 (Jul 18, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Well then in that case I'd say call your dad and have him show you how to do it. Apprentices learn by seeing and doing, not by asking questions on the Internet. This is the same advice a carded apprentice would get if he/she asked the same question. You need to get some one-on-one advice from your journeyman (dad). It's a very simple repair and it would take him 5 minutes to show you. Consider it a bonding experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thanks paul....have a great day


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

